# How do I reset a UEFI Bios/admin password on a Dell Venue 11 Pro?



## bluepheonix (May 12, 2015)

Hi all,

How do I reset a UEFI Bios/admin password on a Dell Venue 11 Pro? 

Here is my situation. 

When the keyboard that came with my tablet is connect to my tablet, Windows 10 sees the keyboard's battery, the tablet charges the keyboard's battery, and the tablet/Win 10 asks if I want to enter "tablet mode" when I disconnect the keyboard. However, my keyboard for my Dell Venue 11 Pro is not typing anything on the screen. I have to use the tablet "software keyboard" to do any text/typing.

I looked all over the internet using a Google search for a solution. It appears this problem (keyboard not working with Dell Venue 11 Pro) is a common problem. Some say a particular solution worked for them, some say another particular solutions worked for them. Unfortunately, I have not been able to find a working solution for me after trying all of theirs (which wasn't many). 

I opened the first keyboard and re-seated all the cables multiple times. The problem remains. I opened the tablet and re-seated all the cables multiple times. The problem remains. I bought a second keyboard and this keyboard is doing the same thing as the first so I don't think its the keyboard.

I did all the Win 10 updates. I did all the Dell updates. There is one Dell approved update I am having trouble with and on other forums some said this fixed it for them. The update I am having trouble with it the BIOS update. The BIOS update requires you to have the admin password to install it. I do not have the admin password.

I did a factory reset of this tablet to start from scratch. I am the only user on the tablet and have the only username in the tablet. My account is an admin account. I have no password set for my login and yet somehow there is another admin password even though their is no additional admin account. 

When I power off the tablet and then enter the UEFI Bios, many of the options are locked. They are locked until I enter the admin password. I do not have the admin password. One of the options I need unlocked and changed is "boot order/sequence". USB boot is an option that is not currently selected or enabled at this point until I "unlock" UEFI BIOS with the admin password. So I am stuck at this point. 

I opened the tablet again and removed the cables to the CMOS battery, waited a while and then reconnected but it seems this did not reset the BIOS/admin password. I do not see any jumper cables to switch like one would see on a regular desktop to reset any BIOS settings/password but maybe I am overlooking it. As I said, I am stuck. 

1. Could someone point me to the BIOS jumber location to the UEFI BIOS on the Dell Venue 11 pro (if there is one)? 
2. Does UEFI BIOS password reset after the CMOS battery is removed or is the password "hard/firmware" stored somewhere?
3. Is there a standard password to the admin account for a Dell Venue 11 Pro? I tried password, 123 and 1234 and various combinations of this. I tried these multiple times but its possible I am "fat fingering it".

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dell does not put a BIOS password on by default. It must have been set by a user.

Best thing you can try is what is shown here:

How to Perform a BIOS or CMOS Reset and/or Clear the NVRAM on your Dell System | Dell US


----------



## bluepheonix (May 12, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Dell does not put a BIOS password on by default. It must have been set by a user.
> 
> Best thing you can try is what is shown here:
> 
> How to Perform a BIOS or CMOS Reset and/or Clear the NVRAM on your Dell System | Dell US


One of the solutions to reset the BIOS on the Dell Venue 11 Tablet was again to reset the BIOS via removing the CMOS battery. However, this disclaimer was stated (at the very bottom of the page of the link you gave me):

NOTE: On some systems, in particular on Laptops, it will not always be possible to reset the password in this way. You will need to contact your Dell Technical Support representative to get assistance resetting the BIOS password.

I removed the CMOS battery and while it did reset the time and give me the message "time not set" (to signify that indeed BIOS was reset) once rebooted, the password still remains.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

We cannot help you remove the password. The only option would be to contact Dell for assistance.


----------



## vampypang (May 15, 2017)

Hi bluepheonix... I've experienced the same problems and have pretty much gone on the same journey as you with my venue pro 11. Did you manage to fix the disconnecting keyboard issue?




bluepheonix said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How do I reset a UEFI Bios/admin password on a Dell Venue 11 Pro?
> 
> ...


----------

